
How Bill Gates' plan to tax robots could actually happen - kfe
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-robot-tax-brighter-future-2017-3
======
sharemywin
I think I figured out where the argument about taxes getting passed though
businesses to employees and consumers fails.

while that's true that non-monopolistic businesses will pass any taxes onto
consumers through high prices using supply and demand curves as proof, the
same models also prove business won't maintain profits for long which is
obviously not reality.

So, if they are profitable they must having some kind of monopolistic
component to them. Which could be taxed because they are benefiting from a
government or market inefficiency.

